# Australia's 100th VC awarded yesterday.



## Wildcat (Feb 14, 2014)

Corporal Cameron Baird has become the 100th Australian to be awarded the VC, unfortunately posthumously.



> A Special Forces commando who died as he led an assault on an enemy-held building during fighting in an Afghan village last year has been posthumously awarded Australia's highest military honour, the Victoria Cross (VC).
> 
> Tasmanian-born Corporal Cameron Stewart Baird will become the 100th Australian recipient of the VC.
> 
> ...


'Hero' commando Cameron Baird awarded posthumous Victoria Cross for daring assault on Afghan compound - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## rochie (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Angels one-five (Feb 14, 2014)

Utmost respect.


----------



## parsifal (Feb 14, 2014)

Baird, thats a familiar name. One of my old COs was a captain baird. i wonder if the two are related....father son, or grandfather grandson. I didnt know Captain Baird personally or well, i do know he retired in the late 80's and became a sheep farmer in tasmania

born in Tasmania....it could well be his grandson or an uncle. hios dad is not familiar.

Very sad to hear a family has lost a son. There have been too many of those


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 14, 2014)

Terrible news...


----------



## buffnut453 (Feb 14, 2014)

Somehow a saluting smiley seems entirely lacking for this situation. My heart goes out to Baird's family, although they must be immensely proud of his accomplishments while they still mourn his death. 

My thanks go out to the soldiers, sailors and airmen of all our allies who put their lives on the line on our behalf. God bless 'em, every one!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Feb 14, 2014)

I totally agree with you Buff.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 14, 2014)

buffnut453 said:


> Somehow a saluting smiley seems entirely lacking for this situation. My heart goes out to Baird's family, although they must be immensely proud of his accomplishments while they still mourn his death.
> 
> My thanks go out to the soldiers, sailors and airmen of all our allies who put their lives on the line on our behalf. God bless 'em, every one!



Well said!


----------



## razor1uk (Feb 14, 2014)

Commiserations, respectful congratulations of the award to the humble dutiful Corporal Cameron Baird. R.I.P.
Long may his memory, being, life and manner set an example to all humans to be when needed.
The next drink I will have, (when that is,) shall have my thoughts to/for him too (adding to my list of honoured rememberance during an ale).


----------

